# The answers are easy......but do you know the questions?



## TDG

The starter answer is:-
"M6 Toll"

The only rules to be applied to this thread are:-
* -No new answers are to be posted until there is at least one plausible question*
* -Questions must be clearly identified - a ? will do.*
Oh! I'm know we need one more rule but have just had a senior moment so to hell with it


----------



## BJT

Question is :- What is the biggest rip off in the UK for MHs?


----------



## TDG

Beige cotton jacket


----------



## TR5

A. What should you not wear when drinking plenty of Red Wine?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Someone who drives up and down motorways all day. And was promoted from MI5



Dave p


----------



## locovan

in a Motorhome at the speed of 70 miles an hour


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Sorry i thought it said M6 troll

dave p


----------



## locovan

? How do i get on it and how much does it cost?


----------



## sallytrafic

locovan said:


> ? How do i get on it and how much does it cost?


Is that supposed to be an answer or a question Mavis

I reckon we have had two plausible questions to two answers

so answer 3

A. saggar maker's bottom knocker


----------



## TDG

[quote="sallytrafic"

A. saggar maker's bottom knocker[/quote]

Q3 What is the most stupid answer you think this game could produce?


----------



## locovan

sallytrafic said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ? How do i get on it and how much does it cost?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that supposed to be an answer or a question Mavis
> 
> I reckon we have had two plausible questions to two answers
> 
> so answer 3
> 
> A. saggar maker's bottom knocker
Click to expand...

It was a Question Frank :lol: 
I put ?
it has to be about the M6 8O 
So I ask again 
How do you get on it and how much does it cost??????


----------



## sallytrafic

OK Mavis but if a plausible question has already been given shouldn't we move on 

but

I still cant see how your question 

How do you get on it and how much does it cost??????

could give the answer 

M6 Toll


----------



## locovan

Ok I will answer

The M6 Toll (or Birmingham North Relief Road (BNRR)), connects M6 Junction 4 at the NEC to M6 Junction 11A at Wolverhampton 



Class 1 (e.g. motorbike)	£2.70	£2.50	£1.50
Class 2 (e.g. saloon car)	£4.70	£4.50	£3.50
Class 3 (e.g. saloon car & trailer)	£8.40	£8.00	£7.00
Class 4 (e.g. van/coach)	£9.40	£9.00	£8.00
Class 5 (e.g. HGV) £9.40	£9.00	£8.00

Right carry on I dont want to play this game anymore


----------



## sallytrafic

TDG said:


> A. saggar maker's bottom knocker
> 
> Q3 What is the most stupid answer you think this game could produce?


Good answer

Much better than the one I was thinking of which was

Q What was the most unusual job on What's my Line?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I`m lost :? 

Dave p


----------



## locovan

Dave Frank has finally got me to use my brain

Answer
Full of holes but still holds water


----------



## wakk44

Mavis,
The question to your answer is, 

How would you describe a sponge?

am I right?


----------



## locovan

wakk44 said:


> Mavis,
> The question to your answer is,
> 
> How would you describe a sponge?
> 
> am I right?


Yes

see Frank By George shes got it :lol: :lol:

Now your turn Wakk44


----------



## TDG

A4.
Because her father and big brother will come to get you.


----------



## locovan

TDG--Q4--Have you got my daughter pregnant??


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

souds goood enough for me Mavis

Dave p


I have an answer Newspaper


----------



## TDG

Q5
What has become superfluous in delivering the news?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

no


----------



## locovan

I would like to say the question is 

What is the most hated Mail on MHF???---


But I think it is 

What is black and Read all over??


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Spot on Mavis,
Now can we play I spy  :lol: :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## eddied

Err, excuse me. Have all you lot got free broadband, or is it raining where you are??
saluti,
eddied


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Bucketing down for most of the day

dave p


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Spot on Mavis,
> Now can we play I spy  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave p


with little eye something begining with R


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

rain


----------



## locovan

No
Racer----you dave


----------



## TR5

A. Pentheraphobia


----------



## locovan

Q. What is the fear of the Mother in Law called?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

wow Q do you suffer from a fear of your mother in law.
same as novercaphobia i think

DAve P


----------



## TR5

Correct.


----------



## TR5

Perhaps the last one was too easy!

A. In the last minutes of the last hour, on the last day of the last week, of the last month of the last year of the 18th century.


----------



## locovan

Q. when did Napoleon Rise to power?


----------



## TR5

Nope!


----------



## locovan

Q.When was the New Millenium celebrated in the 19th Century


----------



## TR5

Nope!


----------



## mygalnme

Big Ben chimed an extra stroke?


----------



## sallytrafic

Q When are the first negative date and times numbers on many computer systems?


(Ps I only remember that day 0000 time 0000 was 1/1/1800 )


----------



## JackieP

David Douglas was born?

Bit of a long shot methinks...


----------



## JackieP

Sorry - I must have missed the answer to the last question.


----------



## bigbazza

93million miles & fine thank you!


----------



## TR5

Nope, no correct answers as yet! Give in?


----------



## sallytrafic

I give in


----------



## locovan

yes give in


----------



## TR5

TR5 said:


> Perhaps the last one was too easy!
> 
> A. In the last minutes of the last hour, on the last day of the last week, of the last month of the last year of the 18th century.


Forget that answer. I have found two references to the question which contradict the date and time that I have in another reference - so it may be wrong. My book states that George Washington died, as per my answer on 31st Dec 1799, but another reference states it is 14th Dec 1799!!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

1904
dave p


----------



## locovan

TR5 said:


> TR5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the last one was too easy!
> 
> A. In the last minutes of the last hour, on the last day of the last week, of the last month of the last year of the 18th century.
> 
> 
> 
> Forget that answer. I have found two references to the question which contradict the date and time that I have in another reference - so it may be wrong. My book states that dieGeorge Washington d, as per my answer on 31st Dec 1799, but another reference states it is 14th Dec 1799!!!
Click to expand...

Oh dear you made me laugh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TR5

What year was the first Olympics held in USA?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

As i said 1904

Dave p


----------



## sallytrafic

new answer


Glenelg (in Scotland)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

gosh lost again going to bed.
night night

Dave p


----------



## locovan

where is the only access via the 339m Bealach (pass) Ratagain from Shiel Bridge on the main Inverness to Skye road.


----------



## sallytrafic

no


----------



## locovan

where does the sky ferry sail from


----------



## sallytrafic

No


----------



## TR5

Where is the farthest place north that you got to, in your travels around the coastline?


----------



## sallytrafic

No

(queation simpler than all that geography  )


----------



## TDG

I think we need to number answers and questions..... A7, Q7 etc?


----------



## TR5

new answer 


Glenelg (in Scotland) 

Quote = Sallytrafic.....



What is a (the only) (scottish) town name that is a palindrome?

Like one of these:

racecar, deed, level, pip, rotor, civic, pop, madam, eye, nun, radar, toot.


----------



## sallytrafic

What is the only Scottish place name that is a palindrome

Glenelg

correct as anyone who had read my blog here would have known >click for MHF blog<


----------



## sallytrafic

I'll do both Q&A

A No

Q Is it worth continuing this thread?


----------



## bigbazza

sallytrafic said:


> I'll do both Q&A
> 
> A No
> 
> Q *Is it worth continuing this thread*?


I thought you had to put the answer then we we guessed the question?


----------



## TDG

.....
Q Is it worth continuing this thread?[/quote said:


> A. Probably not - it seems to have turned out to be be one of my lesser ideas!


----------

